# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  «механик Т-34 встречает пианино»

## Maximillyan

Один американец из Айдахо, США написал следующее сообщение на форуме техников фортепиано. Он нашёл моё виде, где я разъяснял, что на пианино очень часто, если стоит в неотапливаемом помещении, может начать издавать писки из-под клавиш. Это происходит от того, что суконная втулка съёживается и трётся о металлический штифт, на который она насажена и, как следствие происходит скрип, который отвлекает пианиста, да и делает исполнение неприятным для слушателя. В этом видео я показал, что можно радикально, можно сказать по-варварски, засовываю в отверстие окошка клавиши отвёртку, жалом расшатывая суконную втулку, что приводит к моментальному устранению проблемы.

Меня нисколько не смутило, что американский гугл ищет это видео в подобном разделе. Искусство должно сближать народы, полагаю. Максимилльян снял видео для русскоязычных, китайское пианино заскрипело, американец искал и нашёл, а самое главное устранил.

СЛАВА ТЕМ, кто придумал ИНТЕРНЕТ!

uhoh7

Регистрация: янв.2021 г.

Сообщений: 11

Айдахо, США

Я возобновляю эту ветку, потому что она появляется в разделе «Быстрый ответ» некоторых поисковых запросов Google о клавишах пианино, издающих призвук (скрип) вместе с интересным видео, которое можно назвать: «механик Т-34 встречает пианино».

Тем не менее, видео было очень полезно для меня, поскольку оно точно показало мне источник скрипов на нескольких клавишах моего пианино U-121 Young Chang Piano.

Как отмечают различные участники, простое решение - взять карандаш и соскрести немного графита небольшой пластиной. Затем, используя любую крошечную ложечку, ввести немного графита в отверстие (втулку) в клавиши, где она насажена на штифт.

Графит не является предпочтительным материалом для профессионалов только потому, что он оставляет немного цвета, но он безвреден и отлично работает. Эта проблема сводила меня с ума, и я был введен в заблуждение относительно ее источника из-за множества профессиональных видео и сообщений на форумах.

Если у вас есть такая клавиша, это первое место, куда нужно обратить внимание, так как исправить это очень просто. Это сейчас почти 3 недели назад, и ни на одной из клавиш нет никакого писка.

http://forum.pianoworld.com/ubbthrea...ics/1811679/2/...
Один американец из Айдахо, США написал следующее сообщение на форуме техников фортепиано. Он нашёл моё виде, где я разъяснял, что на пианино очень часто, если стоит в неотапливаемом помещении, может начать издавать писки из-под клавиш. Это происходит от того, что суконная втулка съёживается и трётся о металлический штифт, на который она насажена и, как следствие происходит скрип, который отвлекает пианиста, да и делает исполнение неприятным для слушателя. В этом видео я показал, что можно радикально, можно сказать по-варварски, засовываю в отверстие окошка клавиши отвёртку, жалом расшатывая суконную втулку, что приводит к моментальному устранению проблемы.

Меня нисколько не смутило, что американский гугл ищет это видео в подобном разделе. Искусство должно сближать народы, полагаю. Максимилльян снял видео для русскоязычных, китайское пианино заскрипело, американец искал и нашёл, а самое главное устранил.

СЛАВА ТЕМ, кто придумал ИНТЕРНЕТ!

uhoh7

Регистрация: янв.2021 г.

Сообщений: 11

Айдахо, США

Я возобновляю эту ветку, потому что она появляется в разделе «Быстрый ответ» некоторых поисковых запросов Google о клавишах пианино, издающих призвук (скрип) вместе с интересным видео, которое можно назвать: «механик Т-34 встречает пианино».

Тем не менее, видео было очень полезно для меня, поскольку оно точно показало мне источник скрипов на нескольких клавишах моего пианино U-121 Young Chang Piano.

Как отмечают различные участники, простое решение - взять карандаш и соскрести немного графита небольшой пластиной. Затем, используя любую крошечную ложечку, ввести немного графита в отверстие (втулку) в клавиши, где она насажена на штифт.

Графит не является предпочтительным материалом для профессионалов только потому, что он оставляет немного цвета, но он безвреден и отлично работает. Эта проблема сводила меня с ума, и я был введен в заблуждение относительно ее источника из-за множества профессиональных видео и сообщений на форумах.

Если у вас есть такая клавиша, это первое место, куда нужно обратить внимание, так как исправить это очень просто. Это сейчас почти 3 недели назад, и ни на одной из клавиш нет никакого писка.

http://forum.pianoworld.com/ubbthrea...ics/1811679/2/...

----------

